# Can I recommend a thread to be made a sticky in the Pro Hormone Section ?



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/100179-prohormone-designer-steroid-profiles.html

IMO excellent excellent information


----------

